# Cant' get into reviews - just me?



## anne1125 (Feb 7, 2006)

or does my comuter have a problem?

Please respond.

Thanks,  Anne


----------



## Keitht (Feb 7, 2006)

Not just you.  I get lines of script across the top of the screen.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Keith.


----------



## chellej (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't get


----------



## chellej (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't get in either.


----------



## KristinB (Feb 7, 2006)

I've e-mailed the developer.


----------

